
Microsoft to acquire LinkedIn for $26.2B - antr
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/13/11920072/microsoft-linkedin-acquisition-2016?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11893153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11893153)

